# Duck Dynasty!



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody watch this show??? It is HILARIOUS!!
It is my new favorite show!! They actually show several prepper/homesteading things (skills)! In one episode Phil and Uncle Si go into the grandkid's school and show them how to butcher a duck. One episode they show how NOT to get wild honey (LOL!) and then how to get it. 
In tonight's episode the 'girls' (all the pretty wives) try to sew an apron for Kay...the matriarch of the family and they can not do it. Uncle Si walked in and sewed a really NICE apron!! Phil and Uncle Si look like backwoods hillbillies, that speak really slowly, and they are actually VERY hard working and intelligent! They feel it is their mission to teach their grandchildren about REAL life! Teach them about woman!! (My favorite!!) 
In one episode two of the pretty wives got stuck in the air for hours on a scissor lift until a local police officer came by and showed them how to use the emergency switch!
I love how Phil talks about Kay! He only speaks about her with high praise! 
It is a good family friendly show that shows a family that works hard and plays hard with some homesteading stuff thrown in! I have no doubt that if TSHTF this family would survive! 
This is the first show in a long time that has made LAUGH OUT LOUD!!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

More BS pablum to distract the masses from what is really going on. TRULY AMAZING. I'll bet within a month more people know the names of the cast than know the names of their elected officials.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE that show! Never miss it!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> More BS pablum to distract the masses from what is really going on. TRULY AMAZING. I'll bet within a month more people know the names of the cast than know the names of their elected officials.


It's called entertainment. Some of us need a distraction, from the sob representatives that only inflict pain and suffering on hard working constituents. I'd vote straight ticket in all elections, if No One, Jr. was running, and if elected, No One promised to do absofablutely nothing, while in office.

Only seen the one episode about robbin bees and getting sprayed by a skunk... fat man running... doesn't get any better than that!

I can only watch so much political bs, without getting disgusted. In the world of unlimited channels, there's a program for whatever suits your fancy....


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am pretty anti-tv, but I adore this show. I noticed in the first episode that although they look like ZZ Top, they had an extensive vocabulary. Turns out that Phil is holding a Master's degree and that all of his sons have degrees as well. Funny.

What can I say... watching it makes me happy happy happy.LOL


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Love this show.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, while I have not seen this show, a little bit of relaxing in one decent way or another keeps people from going completely crazy and depressed when getting ready for, or living through, SHTF.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Love this show too, and yes all of the boys have advanced degrees. They have build a multi-million dollar company and they sure do know how to entertain the masses on tv.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Maybe it's just me, but there are so many other ways to productively spend my time. For instance I recently studied for and passed the exam to get my Ham Radio license. How much I will talk on the SW Radio is not known, but now I can do it legally and will have the practice so if we have an emergency I will know how to use the radio and will actually have a radio to use. Several years ago I learned to weld. I have studied blacksmithing and possess some metalworking skill. I have a full wood workshop and the knowledge to use most of the tools. I raise animals and have a pretty good working knowledge of Vet procedures for them.

As has been said on here many times, the most valuable prep to have is knowledge. Ducky D won't advance any knowledge that I know about.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

love this show! DH and I never miss it! Jase is my favorite and Uncle Si


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I enjoy the break I get by watching it. My only problem is some of the things they do look a little too familiar. Blow stuff up, set fire to it, shoot, sounds like fun! My wife thinks Si might be my dad because he keeps a tea glass and gallon jug handy. Good prepping!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What type of channel does it come on? Discovery? History? HGTV?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, it's on A&E. I had never heard of it and if I had would have just assumed it was another one of those cartoon shows on TV. But after this post I had to go look it up, lol. They showed a short clip on the A&E site, about pork and beans and Spam with hot sauce...and the after effects...TMI, lol! 

I live in the middle of ******* heaven, don't have to watch it on TV (not that I have one anyway)! 

But I agree, everyone needs a little entertainment now and then. If life was only serious or only concentrated on problems, what a dull way to live. Knowledge and skills are good too, there just needs to be a happy medium.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Callie - I'll have to check it out. Online or tv


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

I really enjoy this show also, after watching the beaver episode we came home a few days later to find a huge beaver swimming around my pond & cutting down all the small trees around the pond, All we could do was think of the show & wondered how the neighbors would feel if we took care of it the way they did. (My pond is close to my neighbors house)
We recorded last nights episode so that will be the entertainment for tonight!!!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Try this Angie:
Watch Duck Dynasty Full Episodes & Video Online - aetv.com

It looks like there is two episodes on line. Fishing for profit and then Willie finding out his daughter is dating is the other episode.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There are a few episodes available on Hulu.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Love this show.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I've caught an episode or two. If it were on a bit earlier I might get hooked.....may just have to DVR it.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I had never heard of it before but found four episodes on hulu. Got to admit, it's pretty dang funny and I like grace at the end of each episode. Good Show!


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I was bound and determined to NOT like the show. But my DH kept watching each week and laughing hysterically. So, I started watching the show with him and found I really did enjoy the family characters. I appreciate that the family is multigenerational, spiritual, do not insult me with multiple F-bomb bleeps per minute (not sure I've heard ~any~ cursing). The men are manly men, but not disrespectful of their wives or daughters. I liked the episode where Willies daughter's date was invited to go duck hunting (in order to set the dad rules) but the men decided that the kid was a great kid despite Willie's attempt at intimidation. I love the goofy - sweet tea in hand-uncle that says "Hey! before every sentence". I'm now hooked. I think I like Jase the best...he's sort of the voice of reason brother....Oh and I LOVE the beards!
-scrt crk


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

My favorite scene is the two brothers hitting golf balls and Uncle Si and dad shooting the balls like clay pigeons. Breaks me up every time I see it. The only thing missing is "PULL"


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

My one secret indulgence!! Well, not so secret now...plus DH walked in on me having a Duck Dynasty marathon and is now hooked himself, lol.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

You've sold me! I'm going to have to watch it now! LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, I watched the four episodes and the short clips on Hulu, and I have to admit it's pretty funny...and I just love Jase! He does seem to have the most common sense, but he also brings the most humor to the show. He really cracked me up a few times.

I also like that they're "manly men" and yet treat their wives with respect, and loved Uncle Si at the tea party, lol, even though he's a tough old Vietnam vet. I only saw one curse word bleep from Willie, and I don't think it was one of the really bad ones even at that, and I also love that they say grace at each meal.

I read the bios on their home page, and it said that Phil (the boys' dad and Si's brother) went to college on a football scholarship and played quarterback ahead of Terry Bradshaw! Very eclectic group and much smarter than I expected...though a lot of their "*******" activities remind me of people I know!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

My son just told me about this show, now I'm hooked. Laugh out loud entertainment is good for the soul.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I practiced today for an audition LMBO- Hubby said my goodness you belong on Duck Dynasty- 
and took a picture
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/558508_3613596572927_1064166812_3341732_1191337868_n.jpg

All I need is a tupperware cup for my tea!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a Jase, not a Willie


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Wish there were more episodes available on-line, thats pretty funny stuff.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i like it...especially when they got busted at the country club golf course catching frogs
maybe it dont take much to entertain me...but thier funny to me....especially some of the big articulated words they use

samm


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

My favorite episode is Frog in One. Love the part where they get busted for catching frogs on the gold course.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I watched the frog in the golf course pond episode last night, it was so funny. I could so see some of my relatives doing that and getting caught - lol..


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Anyone know of an on-line source that has all the episodes? I've watched all the ones on hulu & AE - haven't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yepper...we are hooked on it too. Really funny and entertaining =]


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't get it. I followed the link posted to watch the apron making and the fish selling and the boyfriend scaring episodes. I just didn't see a lot of humor in them, they were kind of like the three stooges or something. 
I did like the uncle's apron though. It was pretty.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

We love that show. I had a bunch of the dvr that we hadn't watched so yesterday afternoon my son and I had a Duck Dynasty marathon and watched them. So funny!


----------

